# [risolto]Controller Adaptec AAR-1420SA e gentoo

## ivanbag

Ciao a tutti,

mi sono trovato per le mani una workstation HP xw8200 e le sto dando una sistemata.

Il "problema" è che monta questo controller che non conosco, ho provato la configurazione e dovrebbe essere due dischi da 1TB in raid 1. Da Windows vedevo davvero un solo disco, purtroppo però quando avvio gentoo da livecd me ne vede due.

Suppongo che il controller abbia bisogno di una parte software nel sistema operativo per lavorare correttamente. I controller con cui ho lavorato fino ad ora per fortuna non avevano questo problema, sono tutti di fascia "più alta".

Il punto è: come procedo per utilizzare davvero il raid 1 da gentoo? Vorrei evitare un softwareraid preferendo utilizzare il controller.

Consigli?

Grazie a tutti, ciaociao

Ivan

p.s. anche da live cd di altre distro vedo due dischi separati.

----------

## sabayonino

ciao. possiedo il 2410SA e la sua configurazione avviene all'accensione del pc premendo ctrl-a (un messaggio a video spesso passa inosservato perchè molto veloce)  si accede alla configurazione del raid del controller (ha un processore dedicato).

probabilmente anche il tuo modello ha una sequenza di attivazione.

accendi il pc e scruta tutto quello che avviene  dopo il caricamento del bios

PS :

Prodotto : http://www.adaptec.com/en-us/support/raid/sataii/aar-1420sa/

User's Guide : http://download.adaptec.com/pdfs/installation_guides/sas_sata_hostraid_iug_dec_2007.pdf

Capitolo 3

 *Quote:*   

> These utilities are embedded in the controller’s BIOS :
> 
> ●
> 
> Array Configuration Utility (ACU)—Used to create, configure, and manage arrays
> ...

 

e

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Now that you have installed your controller and connected your disk drives, you can use the
> 
> ARC utility to check your controller and devices, as described below:
> ...

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## ivanbag

Si si, la configurazione avviene esattamente tramite ctrl+a e la "costruzione" del raid avviene correttamente, mi ci ha messo solo 5 ore a sincronizzarsi ^_^.

Il problema è che poi il sistema operativo mi vede i due dischi separati e ci accedo tramite /dev/sdaX e /dev/sdbX. Mentre quando ancora aveva windows mi vede una solo disco...

Se provo a modificare le partizioni di un disco non ho nessuna replica sull'altro. In pratica lavorano come due dischi singoli e come se il controller non ci fosse. Ecco la cosa che mi turba...

Grazie mille, ciaociao

Ivan

EDIT: ok, stavo leggendo il manuale che mi hai linkato e vedo che per gestire i mount poit serve un'applicazioncina distribuita in rpm... Quando torno in laboratorio (lunedì...) controllo meglio... Intanto grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## sabayonino

quel controller non lo conosco ma sembrarebbe molto simile a quelli che ho io.

i miei controller una volta configurati (1-4 dischi) venivano visti come unità singola (o doppia in caso di due mirror/stripping)

probabilmente  controlla che il kernel sia caricato il modulo giusto del controller altrimenti le unità vengono viste solo come generiche

il modulo dovrebbe essere questo 

```
zcat /proc/config.gz | grep ADAP

CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC=y

CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC_DMA64=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ADAPTEC=y

CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE=m

```

anche se a memoria  stava sui dispositivi devices-SCSI. purtroppo è passato tanto tempo e non ricordo bene   :Laughing: 

----------

## ivanbag

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> quel controller non lo conosco ma sembrarebbe molto simile a quelli che ho io.
> 
> i miei controller una volta configurati (1-4 dischi) venivano visti come unità singola (o doppia in caso di due mirror/stripping)
> 
> probabilmente  controlla che il kernel sia caricato il modulo giusto del controller altrimenti le unità vengono viste solo come generiche
> ...

 

Ecco grazie, credo tu mi abbia dato l'imbeccata giusta  :Smile: 

Lunedì ci provo e vediamo. Intanto grazie mille!

Buona serata

Ciaociao

Ivan

----------

## sabayonino

dovrebbero essere i moduli I20 (da includere come built-in nel kerne)

http://imageshack.com/a/img540/8960/jFw5VA.jpg

```
 Symbol: I2O_CONFIG [=m]                                                                                                       │   

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                              │   

  │ Prompt: I2O Configuration support                                                                                             │   

  │   Location:                                                                                                                   │   

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                         │   

  │       -> I2O device support (I2O [=m])                                                                                        │   

  │   Defined at drivers/message/i2o/Kconfig:55                                                                                   │   

  │   Depends on: I2O [=m] && VIRT_TO_BUS [=y]  
```

----------

## ivanbag

Esatto, la soluzione è quella giusta.

Quel controller non è un vero e proprio raid hardware, ha bisogno una parte software nel kernel e attivando le giuste voci non ci sono problemi. Peccato però che tutta la "fatica" non è servita a nulla purtroppo perchè il mio ha solo un'uscita funzionante e le altre non vanno. Quindi è inutilizzabile  :Sad:  Lo sostituirò, su ebay ne ho trovati di bellini ad un prezzo accettabile  :Wink: 

Grazie mille per l'aiuto!

buona serata, ciaociao

Ivan

----------

## sabayonino

 *ivanbag wrote:*   

>  Peccato però che tutta la "fatica" non è servita a nulla purtroppo perchè il mio ha solo un'uscita funzionante e le altre non vanno. Quindi è inutilizzabile 

 

 :Confused:   aaarghh !!

 :Mr. Green: 

ha bisogno dei suoi drivers ... come tutti.

----------

